# It's been a while since i hauled!!



## nunu (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey all,

It's been ages since i got any MAC well a month free of MAC is ages for me LOL.

Fafi:
medium bag
fashion frenzy and hipness blushers, 
sassed up IPP
a fafinette
quad 1 and 2 (couldn't decide!!)
all 6 lipsticks and all 4 glosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Beauty powder blushers, viva glam VI and other stuff
Fab (barbie blusher), Feeling, Joyous, serenely and sweetnes beauty powder blushers.

eyeshadows: aquavert, romping, beauty burst, eyepopping and wondergrass




















oh and i got the fafi postcard too!

Thank you *Krasevayadancer* for helping me decide about the quads hehehehe! I wouldn't have bought both of them if you haven't left me that message heheheh


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 6, 2008)

Ahhhhh wondergrass and aquavert! MY FAVES

Nice FAFI haul!!!! Have fun with it!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 6, 2008)

Holy cow, that's some great stuff!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 6, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy!!!


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 6, 2008)

Great haul1 That bag looks so cute. Did you get the beauty powders of the website or the store? Im off to Selfridges to have a play with the lipsticks - I take it you like em all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and the packaging for aquavert is beautiful. Love it!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 6, 2008)

Great stuff Nunu!  Enjoy your new goodies


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 6, 2008)

omg you got nearly everything haha i ordered the same doll as you... as ermine is sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i cant wait to get mine!


----------



## nunu (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_Great haul1 That bag looks so cute. Did you get the beauty powders of the website or the store? Im off to Selfridges to have a play with the lipsticks - I take it you like em all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and the packaging for aquavert is beautiful. Love it!_

 
i got the blushers from the store


----------



## frocher (Mar 6, 2008)

Gorgeous haul!!


----------



## n_c (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats a nice haul...enjoy!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 6, 2008)

You made me want the medium bag now! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your stuff it all looks tempting to buy!


----------



## nunu (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks girlies!


----------



## seachell12 (Mar 6, 2008)

nice haul! i'm glad you got both the quads-I love them both!


----------



## matsubie (Mar 6, 2008)

oooooh LOVELY LOVELY HAUL.

i can't wait for the beauty powder blushes to come out in the US.
gorgeous color choices. drool.


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 6, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy it.


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 7, 2008)

Lovely haul!!! Fab is soo hot!!  You will love it!!

Please do a FOTD with Wondergrass...I want to see what you do with it. Right now wondergrass and  I are not on speaking terms. LOL


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 7, 2008)

nunu, that is such an incredible haul!!! You really went all out!!  Those blushes are making me drool so much!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 7, 2008)

awsome haul nunu!


----------



## nunu (Mar 7, 2008)

thank you lovelies!!


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 7, 2008)

Amazing haulage!!!! I need to get Hipness and Utterly Frivolous!!!! 
Really how similar is Hipness with Joyous? I can't decide which one to get!

I'd love to see a Fafi tut from you with your new goodies!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh you got my 2 favorite blushes ever! I <3 Hipness && Fab!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 7, 2008)

great haul! I love the packaging


----------



## MisaMayah (Mar 7, 2008)

Nunu!! That is what I call a haul!! My store didnt have the Viva glam vI yet  =( what is it like?xxx


----------



## weezee (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow, nice haul!  I'm jealous!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Mar 7, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 7, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy it.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 7, 2008)

Now thats a haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE your blushes


----------



## nunu (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks girls!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 7, 2008)

very nice!!! I'm wondering are you going to depot your beauty powder blushes??


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow, that's a lot to play with. They look like great colors for you nunu - enjoy!

Oh, what do you think of Serenely blush colorwise?


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, great haul !! 

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 8, 2008)

wow fafitastic, those blushes look gorge!!!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh.My.Word.

You done good, girl!!!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 8, 2008)

thank you


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 8, 2008)

Pretty! I hope you have fun with your haul.


----------



## anaibb (Mar 8, 2008)

Great haul! I need to to something like this otherwise I'll be dead!!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_Amazing haulage!!!! I need to get Hipness and Utterly Frivolous!!!! 
Really how similar is Hipness with Joyous? I can't decide which one to get!

I'd love to see a Fafi tut from you with your new goodies!!_

 
Hipness and joyous are similar colours but the finishes are different.  Joyous gives you a sheen and it's a lot sheerer.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Nunu!! That is what I call a haul!! My store didnt have the Viva glam vI yet =( what is it like?xxx_

 
I like it i haven't tried it on but i will update you on that when i try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xoxo


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 10, 2008)

Enjoy your haul darlin!


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 10, 2008)

I love your haul! Still waiting for Fafi to come end of March


----------



## Jot (Mar 10, 2008)

wow you know how to haul!!! love how you couldn't decide on the quads so bought both!!! Which do you prefer (please say 1!!!!)


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 11, 2008)

Great haul!!


----------

